# Xbox 360 battery packed up!



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a genuine Microsoft rechargeable battery pack and lead, which seems to have stopped charging. I'm assuming it can't be repaired, even though it's not had that much use so what replacement can I get? I've seen so many cheap ones but are they any good or should I stick to the real thing and where's the cheapest place to buy without the lead?


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, all ours did the same. Got the ones from Game or Gamestation. They come with a different lead - mini usb on controller end. Work just fine and take longer to charge and run out. Cost about a tenner

Mand


----------



## MarkTD (Feb 5, 2010)

I bought the official xbox battery pack & mine had stopped working aswell. 

So I'm using batteries at the moment until I get a new rechargeable battery.

Might see if Microsoft will give me a replacement first.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah I'm using rechargeable batteries as well now...maybe the MS ones aren't all they're cracked up to be. What are the chances of MS replacing though?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

mine lasted 3 years before i stoped working that 5 quid a year i can get batteries for that


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

It wont be broke, its just dropped below its minimum level, plug it in wait for it to go green then unplug and plug back in repeat a few times and the light will stay red and it will fully charge. Does it with both of mine all the time as the console doesnt get used much.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i thought that mine broke aswell as mines wouldnt charge so i was left to play the xbox with the charger plugged into the controller, but a few weeks down the line i got the quick charge kit and ever since using that quick charge kit i have never had any more problems with it not charging


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

There just poor quality batteries, probably better off with 3rd party ones.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

robj20 said:


> It wont be broke, its just dropped below its minimum level, plug it in wait for it to go green then unplug and plug back in repeat a few times and the light will stay red and it will fully charge. Does it with both of mine all the time as the console doesnt get used much.


Tried that and it doesn't work, no lights come on at all, red or green. I can use the controller when it's plugged in so it's not the charger, the battery is fubared! To think I bought a genuine one as I had read the 3rd party ones were crap and didn't last long! :wall: I'll get a couple of cheapy ones off ebay then :thumb:


----------

